
Ask HN: Who is looking for a cofounder? (June 2016) - z0a
I thought this may be useful to those of you working on your own startup and seeking partners. Same discussion from last year: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9795503.
======
prmph
Hello, I'm a Seattle-based engineer working on a decision-ranking system that
scores options, by aggregating data from the web, and also allows users to do
task tracking on the options they choose to pursue.

This is a pretty interesting concept with applicability to a range of domains.
For example, imagine automatically ranking the "fit" of tech job postings, by
comparing information gleaned from the post and other web sources (e.g., Joel
test info, GlassDoor info, etc.) to your personal weighted criteria, and then
tracking your applications and communications with the top ranked employers
all in one place.

I'm looking to link up with two other co-founders (preferably based in
Seattle):

1\. A semi-technical generalist who is good at ideation and can see the big
picture in terms of product/market fit and the like, but also has a decent
understanding of the technical side of things

2\. A good marketing/salesperson, not necessarily a person with a formal
background in sales, but someone who can clearly communicate the value in a
product and build relationships with customers

Please send a message to my email (in my profile) or reply here, if
interested. If you are in Seattle, we can arrange to get together soon to
discuss in more depth.

------
asfarley
I'm working on video-based tracking software (targeted at traffic studies
users, but with potentially broader applications).

The technical core is OK and I'm mainly working on getting the MVP out there,
getting some feedback, marketing, etc. Finding the right non-technical
cofounder would be a blessing.

Ideally I'd like someone familiar with B2B sales and selling to government
(RFPs, relationship-building).

